

Embed This Post - onreact-com
http://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-go-ahead-embed-this-post-2009-8

======
onreact-com
This is a better way to deal with bloggers than the failed attempt by AP to
monopolize their content and charge ridiculous fees.

